# Wrap-up pics



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Countdown to 9/1/08 is officially on. :beer: 
*Waterflowers*








*BBB*








Guess he thought he'd help us out








*OUch*


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice. i liked the first n last one


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

what the heck happened to the last goose


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I need confirmation on the last pic...it has to be staged....right???

If not.......wow!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I need confirmation on the last pic...it has to be staged....right???


Nope no staging, i was with them and it happened!! we were all shocked and amazed, and took several pictures of it!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I've hunted alot of corn fields in my life and that is the first time I've ever witnessed such a thing! I've heard of it before, but too see it happen in front of you is a sight! I'm not sure which one of us shot it, but in this case, if the shot didn't kill it, the fall certainly did :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I was kind of waiting for it to happen sooner or later after tripping on the little buggers for long enough. The ones that are about 6 inches long like that one along with the cold weather enables them to resemble little daggers. I wouldn't pull a GBhuntress and stage a picture. oke: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bandman!! :lol: Spit out pop on my screen thanks. Whats your address for a bill?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wings look fine and only blood I can see is on the a$$. I don't think this would have curled its wings up and dropped like a rock upside down. STAGED.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Why would they stage it? This isn't a who has bigger balls fourm.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Wings look fine and only blood I can see is on the a$$. I don't think this would have curled its wings up and dropped like a rock upside down. STAGED.


its not staged you dildo


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: yeah what he said!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PHOTOSHOP!!!!!!

:fro:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

TANATA said:


> Wings look fine and only blood I can see is on the a$$. I don't think this would have curled its wings up and dropped like a rock upside down. STAGED.


you must have missed the blood on the cornstalk too... but I'm not going to call you a dildo, as I have been through sixth grade and in doing so, left the sex toy reference name calling with it.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Tanata, you're crackin' me up here. I forgot I have nothing better to do than stick a corn stalk through a goose's breast and put it on here. That's taking it over the edge of sanity. Photo police don't get Christmas bonuses and if you want to argue laws of physics have at it, but it's not going to do you much good.

You can get a good look at T-bone by sticking your head up a cow's a$$, but wouldn't you rather take the butcher's word for it? :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

CuttinDaisies said:


> you must have missed the blood on the cornstalk too... but I'm not going to call you a dildo, as I have been through sixth grade and in doing so, left the sex toy reference name calling with it.


If you would have said that in the sixth grade you would have been a legend!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

TANATA said:


> Wings look fine and only blood I can see is on the a$$. I don't think this would have curled its wings up and dropped like a rock upside down. STAGED.


guess you haven't seen me shoot before have ya. all my birds drop like a sack of sh!t.  as for the picture, it is 100% real. I think i can speak for my whole crew when i say that we all have a hell of a lot better things to do than put up a phony picture and try to convince a bunch of "dildo's" we don't even know that is in fact real. take it how you will, call it what you want, but the six of us who saw it happen know nobody touched the bird until picutes were taken.

Bandman, its kind of funny, because now that i think about it, I remember earlier that morning when we were setting up I tripped over one of them damn frozen stalks and thought to myself that if a guy did fall onto one of those it might stick ya good. good thing I never totally lost my balance or there would be a picture of me impaled with a cornstalk instead!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> good thing I never totally lost my balance or there would be a picture of me impaled with a cornstalk instead!


Hot damn, the ole' photo sheriff would be putting me up on trial for attempted murder w/ a corn stalk in a heartbeat. If ole' Johnnie Cochran was still kickin' he might have gotten me into a plea bargain and I could have settled w/ being banned from corn fields for life w/ no chance for appeal. :-?


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe the goose already had a hole. The stalk just made it bigger.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm going to go step on a nail and see what happens. I'll get back to you guys tomorrow and let you know how things went.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is a picture of a ross' goose this spring, same thing. Trust me its possible and it is not staged. I just couldn't imagine someone actually taking the time to shove a goose through a corn stalk!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ryan BBB just called me a dildo. :lol: WOW this stuff is alot funnier at 2 am. Goosebuster thats a fake, you have never shot a goose.

As for you bandman, I to will step on a nail to see what happens. Then again we could stage it, and save all the pain? Ahh what the heck lets go for it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Ahh what the heck lets go for it!


Daaangit!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

bandman said:


> I wouldn't pull a GBhuntress and stage a picture. oke: :lol:


LOL, what's this about now??? Me stage a pic? :bs: :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Whatever I'm not in the mood for argueing this morning. :beer: If it is cool I just call it like I see it. My bad if it's real.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bandman, ahh looks like you had a tough time. I walked across a bed or nails. nothing happened. I must have some Chuck Norris in me??


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i got a lotta chuck norris in me


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> LOL, what's this about now???


I shot a honker the other day w/ 3 neck collars. I'll get pictures up as soon as I get done running my 9 miles and 100 reps of 450 lbs. 



> bandman, ahh looks like you had a tough time. I walked across a bed or nails. nothing happened. I must have some Chuck Norris in me??


Chuck Norris puts nails in his cheerios so you might just have a little captain in ya'.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, I must have some in me. How did you know what I drank> :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Spot & stalk.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

bandman said:


> I shot a honker the other day w/ 3 neck collars. I'll get pictures up as soon as I get done running my 9 miles and 100 reps of 450 lbs.


 :lol: :lol: Great! I'd love to see the pic!! :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bandman...lotta pounds your reppin there lmao


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

didn't you hear? he was on the steroid scandal report that just came out. he denies any involvement though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh, that George Mitchell don't know 2 ways home and for the record that's my pre-workout.

I forgot that honker was a hybrid mixed w/ a snow goose, but you can't see the markings of canada influence in the pic. Hope you enjoy. (Trip & I had just gotten off work and didn't get time to get the scrubs off that day.)

If you think this one was staged you're on crack yo'.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I snapped this picture of Bandman after he got jacked up on the roids and benched pressed my car. you owe me a new axle by the way.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"Hey Arnold, trade me da turkey for da mash potatoes!"


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought you only used Steroids once, and it was to come back from an injury, you did it for your hunting crew if I wasn't mistaken?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Truthfully you are correct. I have very good genetics on my mother's side and naysayers can think all they want, but I only did it once because I had a bunion and I had to be there for the guys. They would have been just lost w/o me-Yup completely lost, miserable, and heaven forbid--unsuccessful.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Couple of them pics make me not to want to go out in cornfields every again. :lol: 
Dan


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

bandman said:


> Ahhh, that George Mitchell don't know 2 ways home and for the record that's my pre-workout.
> 
> I forgot that honker was a hybrid mixed w/ a snow goose, but you can't see the markings of canada influence in the pic. Hope you enjoy. (Trip & I had just gotten off work and didn't get time to get the scrubs off that day.)
> 
> If you think this one was staged you're on crack yo'.


Damn!!!  You, not me, are the luckiest person ever! :lol: Congrats Bandman! :wink:

Oh I know that's not staged :lol: :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I knew you'd like it and not think it was a hoax. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: How could someone not appreciate that??!!


----------

